

Ask HN: Is this a DMCA takedown? - jreposa

IANAL, but I just found a site that has identical content as a recent blog post of mine.<p>Exhibit A: (the thief)
http://www.vevz.com/the-year-that-was-2008-a-rundown-of-the-major-financial-events-that-rocked-the-nation<p>Exhibit B: (my site)
http://www.mybanktracker.com/articles/2009/01/08/the-year-that-was-2008-a-rundown-of-the-major-financial-events-that-rocked-the-nation/<p>He even forgot to remove my links at the bottom of his page.<p>I already sent an email to abuse@bluehost.com (his DNS points there), but should I be throwing around the DMCA word yet? How do you file a DMCA complaint?<p>Completely new territory for me...
======
answerly
I have dealt with these type of folks before and DMCA threats mean very little
to them. What hurts them is getting de-listed/penalized in search engines,
particularly Google. I would suggest reporting to Google's web spam team. You
can access the Google web spam form through Google webmaster tools.

~~~
wmf
_I have dealt with these type of folks before and DMCA threats mean very
little to them._

You don't send the takedown to the spammer; you send to their hosting company,
who has to take action by law.

------
jreposa
It seems that it's a scraper site with all content stolen from around the web.
If you go to the vevz site, there are a ton of blog posts copied verbatim
(links intact on most of them).

Also, I just realized... Who uses a four letter domain name for this type of
stuff?

------
wmf
<http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2008/05/15/takedown-faq/>

I've seen a DMCA takedown template somewhere, but I can't find it right now.

~~~
jreposa
Maybe this one:

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/3504180/Sample-DMCA-Takedown-
Notic...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/3504180/Sample-DMCA-Takedown-Notice-for-
Scribdcom)

I guess I should have my own template, since this may not be the last time I
use it.

------
calbers
IANAL, this is simply a case of copy write infringement, not a violation of
the DMCA - which prevents the dissemination of information with circumvents an
owner's copyright. They stole your content, plain and simple.

